# New Dog OBSESSED With My Bunny!



## SablePoint (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, my dad, who LOVES dogs, dragged in a new dog. She's very well tempered and gets along great with the other animals(a little hyper with the cats) - but she is literally obsessed with the Rocko. 

I was holding Rocko yesterday and she sniffed him and jumped back when he kicked(he's still kinda scared of dogs).

I had a good feeling that she was going to be a good dog like my others - until she started fixating on Rocko in his cage. I mean, it's like her favorite thing to do. And when I shut my door she scratch at it and whine till she falls asleep. She even turned up dinner cause she was busy hypnotized by the rabbit. She doesn't growl, bark, or try to get in the cage - she just sits there frozen. She will wag her tail when Rocko moves, and when Rocko was so scared at her one time he hopped back and forth - and the dog ran back and forth. Poor Rocko. He now just sits there looking at her(it looks like a staring contest). She actually stood there for nearly an hour staring at him.

We got home from the vet not to long ago - and when we got inside the first thing she did was dash into my room to stare at Rocko. I can't even keep my door open anymore. It's a shame my parents get mad at me when I bring a new pet into the house, when they cause no issues, yet they drag in a stray dog who looks like she wants to eat my rabbit!ssd:
Who knows - Rocko may never be able to play outside again due to this stupid dog(Rocko came first, he and I deserve more respect than this!).
I have been working hard to get Rocko to overcome his fear of dogs and it was starting to work - now it's hopeless! This dog is also larger than our other dogs. 

Anyways I can prevent this behavior? Do you think she really wants to harm Rocko or is she anxious cause she can't play with him cause he's always in a cage?


----------



## SablePoint (Feb 28, 2012)

Oop! I accidently put this in the wrong section. Can some one please put in the correct area?

Sorry so bad!


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 29, 2012)

Maybe her interest is maternal. She might think Rocko is a puppy. But I agree with you that something must be done, because he's scared. What do your parents do when their dog is bothering your rabbit? Can she be confined to part of the house where she's not near him?


----------



## LaylaLop (Feb 29, 2012)

If I left my dog alone with my rabbits, I'm sure he'd make a meal of them. He, too, used to be a stray and therefore I do not trust him with them alone. He is locked into my room when I am gone, and they are locked into a different room. Can you try a distraction techniques? Like a ball or kong with peanut butter (my dog's favorite thing in the world)? I let them have run around of the one room and he's not allowed in, or even to watch them since he freaks Mumford out too much.


----------



## SablePoint (Feb 29, 2012)

Thanks for the replies guys. We are going to buy her some new toys when we go to the store, Friday. Strangely, Rocko doesn't appear fear full of her anymore - infact, he binkies and buzzes around like he actually wants to get ahold of her. Then again, that could be his way of trying to get her to go away cause he puts out his odor too.


----------

